# Nj Shore: Beachcomber Or Holly Shores?



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

One of our daughter's is camping on the beach with Girl Scouts in May by Morey's Pier in Wildwood. We're taking the TT and plan to camp nearby. We were wondering if anyone's been to either Beachcomber or Holly Shores and can give suggestions/reviews.

If anyone has a different recommendation, we'd love to hear it. We'll be going the w/e before Memorial w/e, so hoping things will be a little quieter....and cheaper









Thanks for input, Ali


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I think Clarke has a home in that area and may be a good resource.

Not sure if you know, but the usuals will be up at Twin Streams for Memorial w/e. Can I tempt you again, before Acadia?

Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

We had an OB'er Rally at Beachcomber several years ago.

The thread is here somewhere......

It's a nice campground. Didn't think it was anything special, but nice, clean and quiet (while we were there







)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> I think Clarke has a home in that area and may be a good resource.
> 
> Not sure if you know, but the usuals will be up at Twin Streams for Memorial w/e. Can I tempt you again, before Acadia?
> 
> Jim


Family has a place in Sea Isle - so i don't camp at the beach - therefore not an authority on campgrounds at jersey shore...... But i know many friends have stayed and thoroughly enjoyed ocean view they go there every year........ but it will be like 25-30 minutes from morrey's with no traffic - with peak shore hour traffic - can take forever


----------



## cheeriecamper (Mar 17, 2011)

my family lives in cape may and when we come down to visit, we camp in Holly Shores. BC is nice too, but HS seems more "homey." they're very clean and very friendly. i've been to HS in peak season and off season. weekends before Memorial Day is nice and quiet. kids love it because they have planned activities to keep them busy and out of my hair. we camp in our 31' trailer but i know they also have REALLY NICE cabins with full bathrooms, bedrooms, kitchens and bedrooms. my cousin camped with his wife in one of them and they're little litte houses.
i've been coming here for the past 6 years and we love it. i guess you can call me a HS buff.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you for the prompt responses....it's so tough reading those online reviews: one person's 'perfect', is another's 'dreadful'!

@Jim, we're heading to Shenandoah NP for Memorial w/e this year, thanks though









@Steve, hmmmm, I guess quiet's a relative term









@cheerie, well that's quite a recommendation for a place if you've been going for 6yrs!

Ali


----------

